# canoes in Taos and Santa Fe, NM



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Kass- So there are some 'interesting' canoe for sale postings on craigslist, some actual legit ones in Albuquerque for an investment. 
14-6 Old Town Guide canoe

As far as rentals, there is also a guide service in ABQ called Stillwaters that does lower Rio float trips. 

Santa Fe Rafting is an outfitter that rents duckies and rafts,(and wetsuits, still mandatory until mid June) and mainly does guided Pilar and LTB trips. SFR isnt quite open for the season, but might rent gear. 505-988-4914. 

In Taos there is Far Flung, Los Rios and in Rinconada is NM River Adventures, and New Wave. all of them are rafting companies, but might have a canoe laying around. 

So I gotta say it, pretty much obligated to as a longtime River guide and paramedic firefighter... Please Be careful with canoes (or any watercraft) in the Rio Grande near Taos, because of relatively high flows, very rocky rapids & cold water. it is still the early season for the river and everyone paddling right now should be in drysuits, with gloves and neoprene skullcaps etc...

Sorry if it sounds patronizing, I would say this to anyone. Without knowing your experience level, i would recommend a guided trip (rafting or otherwise) as the safest bet to get out and come home warm and intact. and they feed you and shuttle you etc...

Anyone who has been around the Rio long enough has seen some epics, from inexperienced tourists or non-river folks underestimating the Rio Grande. There are at least two wrecked canoes in the Taos Box, and many a named rapid, and stories from it. 
Not to purvey the gloom and doom, but the river has to be treated with respect. 

Hopefully you do have the proper safety gear and warm clothes, and know which section to paddle. 
The State park in pilar, Embudo section or anything south of Cochiti, i.e. ABQ Bosque are the only sections i would recommend for canoes on the Rio Grande. and there are rapids and diversion dams to be aware of.
Abiquiu reservoir is definitely the one of the nice lakes, come summertime. 
American Whitewater - NM State Rivers

Best of luck to you getting out there. 
Cheers!


----------

